# Great day Thursday



## cant-wait-til-next-time (Feb 2, 2009)

We had a great day on the water Thursday. Got a limit of AJs, with the largest about 40#, 3 nice almacos, 4 BFT, 5 YFT and the 6th got eaten by a huge Mako. Check out this video.


http://youtu.be/XneZyHIVbiQ


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Kick A$$ footage! Beautiful water too.....but I don't think I'd be tempted to dive there..:001_huh:


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome, where were y'all when you came across him?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Video!!! Nice job keeping him interested and delivering the switch. :thumbup:


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

That was bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Def. one of the best videos of 2011!


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow! What a great video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

...super cool video!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

thats bad ass


----------



## cant-wait-til-next-time (Feb 2, 2009)

Head Kned said:


> Awesome, where were y'all when you came across him?


We were at the rig about 12 miles north of Petronius. I think it's 255.


----------



## cant-wait-til-next-time (Feb 2, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> Kick A$$ footage! Beautiful water too.....but I don't think I'd be tempted to dive there..:001_huh:


My son, Jacob, loves spear fishing, but he didn't want to jump in after that. I wouldn't have let him anyway. Haha


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Great video


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

cant-wait-til-next-time said:


> We had a great day on the water Thursday. Got a limit of AJs, with the largest about 40#, 3 nice almacos, 4 BFT, 5 YFT and the 6th got eaten by a huge Mako. Check out this video.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/XneZyHIVbiQ



THAT. WAS. AWESOME.:notworthy:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

One of the best trips I have ever been on, to bad I lost the mako:thumbup:.


----------



## msubdawg (Feb 29, 2008)

Great camera work and editing Craig. Good thing Travis got the new Go Pro for Christmas so you had two of them. Great work putting them together.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Did you try catching the mako? Tasty shark, thanks for sharing


----------



## cant-wait-til-next-time (Feb 2, 2009)

samoajoe said:


> Did you try catching the mako? Tasty shark, thanks for sharing


Yes ajfishn (see above) did a good job getting it to eat, but we didn't have a rod ready with a leader. The last shot of the fish in the video was it taking the bait.


----------

